# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  جستجو در دیتا بیس اکسس و یافتن ...

## farshidshd

سلام 
کد جستجو و مقایسه در دیتابیس اکسس با vb6 رو میخوام که مثلا اعداد یه ستون در جدول اکسس رو جمع بزنه و میانگین بگیره و این میانگین رو با یه عددی که قبلا به عنوان پیش فرض در همون بانک ذخیره شده ، مقایسه کنه اگه بزرگتر بود پیغام بده اگه نه هیچ
حالا مثلا ما چندتا ستون در اکسس داشته باشیم که میخوایم برای همش میانگین بگیره و میانگین رو با یه عدد دیگه مقایسه کنه 
مثلا میانگین a رو با عدد d مقایسه کنه و بزرگتر یا کوچکتر بودنشو بگه
میانگین b رو با عدد e مقایسه کنه و بزرگتر یا کوچکتر بودنشو بگه
میانگین c رو با عدد f مقایسه کنه و بزرگتر یا کوچکتر بودنشو بگه
( اعداد d و e و f قبلا در همون بانک ذخیره شدن )

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

ممنون

----------


## farshidshd

کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## Javad-2010

جواب قسمت اول سؤالت این میشه :



> میخوام که مثلا اعداد یه ستون در جدول اکسس رو جمع بزنه


Adodc1.RecordSource = "Select Sum(Field_Name) As FldSum From Table_Name"

اینجوری هم ازش استفاده کن :

Adodc1.Recordset.Fields("FldSum").Value

----------


## farshidshd

> جواب قسمت اول سؤالت این میشه :
> 
> 
> Adodc1.RecordSource = "Select Sum(Field_Name) As FldSum From Table_Name"
> 
> اینجوری هم ازش استفاده کن :
> 
> Adodc1.Recordset.Fields("FldSum").Value


ممنون 
ارور میده 
عمل نمیکنه :خیلی عصبانی: 



Adodc1.RecordSource = "Select Sum(dama) As FldSum From afatsam"

text1.text=Adodc1.Recordset.Fields("FldSum").Value[/QUOTE]

----------

